#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  فاضل علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طبعاً انتم هتقولوا ده موضوع قمر الليل أيوة أنا و هي عاملينه بتنسيق مع بعض حتي ستجدوا نفس الأسلوب في كل شئ، فولة و اتقسمت نصين   ::  

اخوتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس مراقب منتدي ابناء مصر " فاضل " علي كرسي التعارف وهو الحمد لله قد وافق علي ذلك بكامل اردته     ::   يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليه ولا حاجة وده معناه انه ذو صدر رحب وسوف يتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليه من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين


اخوتي ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يتسني لفاضل ان يجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك
واطلب منكم ايضل عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لفاضل  ويقوم فاضل بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضل يا فاضل علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الأحد المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوب علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما تردش عليه وتجاهله تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما تردش علي كل الاسئلة  وتقول لا تعليق    ::  [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

أنا هبدأ الأسئلة 

1- ممكن تعرفنا بنفسك ، بمعني بطاقتك الشخصية : 

الإسم : 
تاريخ الميلاد: 
المهنة:
الحالة الإجتماعية: 
الجنسية: 

2- من هو فاضل الذي تحب أن تعرفنا به ؟

و همخمخلك في سؤالين حلوين كده و ارجع تاني ههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## mad boy

*اخى فاضل:

بعد التحيه والسلام..

1.هل تحب التحدى؟

2.هل تحب المنتدى؟

3.ايه الوسيله الى انته شايفها عشان عمل المشرف يكون استمتاع؟ 

4.هل فاضل العضو يختلف عن فاضل المشرف الان؟

5.بطاقتك الشخصيه؟

اخوك
محمد......*

----------


## فاضــل

> أنا هبدأ الأسئلة 
> 
> 1- ممكن تعرفنا بنفسك ، بمعني بطاقتك الشخصية : 
> 
> الإسم : 
> تاريخ الميلاد: 
> المهنة:
> الحالة الإجتماعية: 
> الجنسية: 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا يا بوكي بوكي لك أنت وقمر الليل على المبادرة الكريمة و استأذنكم بعد استكمال الموضوع أن أنقله إلى قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء حتى لا يحدث تداخل بين الاختصاصات   ::   (و كذلك موضوع ابن البلد)

الاسم : سعيد محمود   (كما هو مسجل في توقيعي)

تاريخ الميلاد: ليس لدي اي حرج في ذكر تاريخ ميلادي و لكني افضل عدم ذكره لسبب أظنه وجيها

المهنة : صيدلي - مدير تسويق بإحدى شركات الأدوية العالمية

الحالة الاجتماعية : متزوج و أعول   ::  

الجنسية: مصري    




> 2- من هو فاضل الذي تحب أن تعرفنا به ؟


فاضل الذي أحب أن أعرفكم به هو نفسه فاضل الذي تعرفونه بالفعل .. انسان بسيط واضح مباشر يظن نفسه صادقا و يحمل في رأسه عقل رجل و في صدره قلب شاب .. و يحمل هم أمته و بلده و لغته .. محاولته الصدق دائما تجعل من يعرفونه يصنفونه في خانة الساعي إلى المثالية .. (أما أين هو من المثالية فذلك شأن آخر)

و أشكرك شكرا جزيلا يا بوكي و أنتظر مخمختك بكل الشوق

----------


## الصعيدي

*الأخ العزيز جدا جدا .. فاضل
يعلم الله كم أكن لك من حب وتقدير .. وأعتز بأن كنتَ أول من رحب بي في هذا المنتدى العامر .. وإن كان ثمة حديث عن المثالية .. فأحسب أنها تفخر بانتسابها إليك
خلصتنا الكلمتين الحلوين .. هههههههه .. نقعدوا بقى على كرسي الاعتراف .. شعر وللا دقن يابيه ؟؟ ههههههههههههه  
س - ماذا يمثل الانترنت بالنسبة لفاضل ؟
س - ماذا يمثل منتدى أبناء مصر بالنسبة لفاضل ؟
س - ماهي مادة قراءتك المفضلة ؟
س - ماهي هوايتك المفضلة ؟
س - كثيرا ما تسعدنا بتحليلاتك وآرائك القيمة .. هل تستطيع تطبيق كل ما تعتقد في حياتك العملية .. أو أن الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة ؟

وأشكرك بوكي وقمر الليل كل الشكر على إستضافة ضيفنا الكريم وإتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للتعرف إليه عن قرب*

----------


## فاضــل

أهلا و سهلا أخي محمد و ارد لك التحية بأجمل منها و السلام بأحر منه

1.هل تحب التحدى؟

نعم .. و لكنى لا أحبذ الدخول في المعارك التي أعرف أنها خاسرة

2.هل تحب المنتدى؟

نعم .. بشكل يفوق الوصف

3.ايه الوسيله الى انته شايفها عشان عمل المشرف يكون استمتاع؟ 

دراسة علم الإدارة   ::  

4.هل فاضل العضو يختلف عن فاضل المشرف الان؟

إطلاقا .. ليس بينهما اي فرق

5.بطاقتك الشخصيه؟

سبق بيان تفاصيلها في الاستجواب السابق   ::  

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي محمد و إن أحببت العودة فساكون ممتنا لك

----------


## العربى الأول

*الأخ الأستاذ الفاضل \ فاضل*

*أنا معنديش سؤال لكنى جئت من أجل القاء التحيه والسلام على الأستاذ فاضل ،*
*ما عرفته عنك من خلال ردودك أنك بحق فاضل وفقك الله .*

----------


## فاضــل

> *الأخ العزيز جدا جدا .. فاضل
> يعلم الله كم أكن لك من حب وتقدير .. وأعتز بأن كنتَ أول من رحب بي في هذا المنتدى العامر .. وإن كان ثمة حديث عن المثالية .. فأحسب أنها تفخر بانتسابها إليك
> خلصتنا الكلمتين الحلوين .. هههههههه .. نقعدوا بقى على كرسي الاعتراف .. شعر وللا دقن يابيه ؟؟ ههههههههههههه  
> 
> وأشكرك بوكي وقمر الليل كل الشكر على إستضافة ضيفنا الكريم وإتاحة هذه الفرصة الجميلة للتعرف إليه عن قرب*


و يعلم الله أخي محمد ما أبادلك من حب بحب و تقدير بتقدير و يسعدني أن كنت أول من رحب بك فقد استشعرت نقاء معدنك الجميل من أول مداخلة و من أول رسالة خاصة   ::  

و اشاركك شكر بوكي و قمر الليل على هذه المبادرة الكريمة التي أحسبها لهما و سيتعين على تجديد الشكر لهما في كل مداخلة حتى و لو لم أتلفظ به

س - ماذا يمثل الانترنت بالنسبة لفاضل ؟

الكثير : عمل , إطلاع . ثقافة , دعوة , تواصل , تعارف , دراسة , خبرة , هواية , تنمية مهارات متخصصة

س - ماذا يمثل منتدى أبناء مصر بالنسبة لفاضل ؟

البيت الذي من حبي له استحوذ عليّ كليّة و لم يترك لي مجالا لأن ينازعني في حبه بيت آخر

س - ماهي مادة قراءتك المفضلة ؟

هذه تتغير من وقت إلى آخر و ليست ثابتة .. حاليا أقرأ في إدارة الوقت  .. أما الأولويات المفضلة عموما فهي كل نواحي العلم و الأدب .. و العلم يشمل العلم الشرعي

س - ماهي هوايتك المفضلة ؟

القراءة كانت و لا تزال و ستظل إن شاء الله هوايتي المفضلة  و لكن تنازعها بعض الهوايات الأخرى مثل تطبيق مهارات التربية و الإدارة على الأبناء و تحويل البيت إلى قاعة للمناقشات   ::  

س - كثيرا ما تسعدنا بتحليلاتك وآرائك القيمة .. هل تستطيع تطبيق كل ما تعتقد في حياتك العملية .. أو أن الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة ؟

الأمر يحتاج إلى رؤية و إلى تصميم  .. فإن توفرت الرؤية و التصميم فيمكن تطبيق الكثير مما تعتقد في حياتك العملية (و أنا أفعل ذلك بالفعل) رغم صعوبة هذا الأمر أحيانا حيث تصطدم المثالية بالواقعية .. و أحيان تكون صخرة الواقع . أقوى

شكر جزيل و تقدير وافر و محبة من القلب .. إلى القلب خالصة لوجه الله

 ::

----------


## فاضــل

> *الأخ الأستاذ الفاضل \ فاضل*
> 
> *أنا معنديش سؤال لكنى جئت من أجل القاء التحيه والسلام على الأستاذ فاضل ،*
> *ما عرفته عنك من خلال ردودك أنك بحق فاضل وفقك الله .*


سلام بسلام .. و تحية بمثلها أو أحسن

اشكرك أخي الكريم العربي الأول على مداخلتك الكريمة و كلماتك النبيلة 

جعلني الله عند حسن الظن دائما

كل التحية .. و كل التقدير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*والله عفارم عليك يا بوكى

أسئلتى لفاضل فيلسوف المنتدى أقرب أعضاء المنتدى إلى قلبى   
1-من هو أحب الفلاسفة إلى قلبك
2-هل الفلسفة تتعارض مع الدين أم تتفق معه
3-أى فروع الكتب أحب إلى قلبك ومن هو كاتبك المفضل
4-ما هى أكثر الأشياء التى تحبها على الإطلاق وما هى أكثر الأشياء التى تبغضها
5-ماهو سر إحتفاظك برباطة الجأش وسعة الصدر وطول الصبر(ممكن أدفع فلوس علشان أعرف الإجابة)*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر لك سعيد بجد أمتعتنا بتواجدك معنا في الموضوع 

و بردودك التحليلية التي دوماً عودتنا عليها و نرجوا ألا نكون قد أثقلنا عليك

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

إن شاء الله غداً ستعلن لكم قمر الليل عن العضو الجديد علي كرسي التعارف 

و لكن أحب أن أشير أن الموضوع سينقل إلي قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء

في قاعة المناقشات بداية من العضو القادم ، في إنتظاركم معنا دوماً 

كل الشكر لكم و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الف شكر لك سعيد بجد أمتعتنا بتواجدك معنا في الموضوع 
> 
> و بردودك التحليلية التي دوماً عودتنا عليها و نرجوا ألا نكون قد أثقلنا عليك
> 
> كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الشكر حق مستحق لك يا بوكي (أنت و قمر الليل) أن منحتموني هذه الفرصة الجميلة و لم تثقلوا علي ابدا .. بالعكس فلقاء الأعزاء هنا لا يمكن ابدا أن يكون إثقالا

و شكري و تقديري لكل من مر هنا

----------


## حسام عمر

> لو كانت هناك من نصائح لرجل المبيعات المبتديء فهي على الترتيب:
> 
> 1- إدراك القاعدة الذهبية الأولى في التعامل مع العملاء و نصها كما يلي:
> 
> You can't choose the customer mood but you can choose your attitude
> 
> و تعني أنك لا تستطيع اختيار مزاج العميل و لكن تستطيع اختيار الأسلوب الذي تتعامل به معه .. و ذلك يتطلب أن تتفهم لغته و حاجاته و تكلمه بنفس لغته و تبيع له ما يسد حاجاته
> 
> 2- إدراك أن الوظيفة الأساسية لرجل المبيعات ليست مجرد النجاح في بيع منتج أو اتمام صفقة و إنما هي القدرة على حل المشاكل باستعمال المنهج الفكري الذي يؤدي إلى هذه النتيجة مستخدما اسس العلم و مهارات البيع
> ...


 
بجد انا اليومين دول محتاج جدا  لتعلم القاعد الاساسيه لسياسه المبيعات


وشاكر لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## محمد فاروق

تابعت بشغف أسئلة الاعضاء والتى خرجت منها باشياء كثيرة دعنى اسردها عليك

1- المحبة الشديدة لشخصك الكريم "وذلك واضح من مداخلاتهم العديدة والتى احيانا تكون اكثر من مرة للفرد الواحد".

2- عدم معرفة الكثيرين لك او بمعنى ادق عدم حصولهم على الحد الادنى من المعلومات عن من يكنون له هذا الحب ... وهذا ما جعل اكثر الاعضاء يصفك بالغموض.

3- تم وضعك باسلوبك وكلماتك ومعاملتك  فى مصاف من يسمع لقولهم سواء اكان ذلك حكمة او خبرة او نثرا او شعرا او حتى مزاحا فاحرص على ما تقول.

4-فاضل او سعيد طويل القامة وربما ابيض البشرة انيق الملبس يتراوح عمره مابين الخامسة والثلاثون والاربعون ويرتدى العوينات ... هذه هى صورتك فى ذهنى ولعلى اقابلك يوما لاتحقق   ::  

ولم اسألك رحمة بك اولا ولان الاخوة لم يتركوا لى سؤالا لاسئله !!!!!

لك منى كل الود  ::   ... كما عهدتنى  ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## فاضــل

> تابعت بشغف أسئلة الاعضاء والتى خرجت منها باشياء كثيرة دعنى اسردها عليك
> 
> ولم اسألك رحمة بك اولا ولان الاخوة لم يتركوا لى سؤالا لاسئله !!!!!
> 
> لك منى كل الود   ... كما عهدتنى  
> 
> محمد فاروق


سرد من محب أقابله بكل الحب .. كما عهدتني




> 1- المحبة الشديدة لشخصك الكريم "وذلك واضح من مداخلاتهم العديدة والتى احيانا تكون اكثر من مرة للفرد الواحد".


من يزرع الحب يحصده .. و الأرض الطيبة لا تنبت إلا طيبا .. و ما أطيب أرض هذا المنتدى





> 2- عدم معرفة الكثيرين لك او بمعنى ادق عدم حصولهم على الحد الادنى من المعلومات عن من يكنون له هذا الحب ... وهذا ما جعل اكثر الاعضاء يصفك بالغموض.


المعلومات الشخصية (مثل الإسم و تاريخ الميلاد ... إلخ ) لا أظنها في أهمية معلومات الشخصية (و التي تخص بناء و تكوين الشخصية مثل النسق الفكري و الأخلاق و المباديء) 
و على ذلك فنحن نستطيع أن نعرف الكثير من خلال الأفكار و الأخلاق و المباديء مما يزيل أي غموض عن مجرد الإسم أو تاريخ الميلاد .. و مع ذلك فيسعدني أن أزيل أي غموض




> 3- تم وضعك باسلوبك وكلماتك ومعاملتك  فى مصاف من يسمع لقولهم سواء اكان ذلك حكمة او خبرة او نثرا او شعرا او حتى مزاحا فاحرص على ما تقول.


تقدير اشكره .. و نصيحة اقدرها و أدعو الله أن يعينني على العمل بها و أن يجعل ما أكتبه خالصا لوجهه الكريم




> 4-فاضل او سعيد طويل القامة وربما ابيض البشرة انيق الملبس يتراوح عمره مابين الخامسة والثلاثون والاربعون ويرتدى العوينات ... هذه هى صورتك فى ذهنى ولعلى اقابلك يوما لاتحقق


طويل القامة (185 سم) يميل للبياض أنيق الملبس (في الغالب و ليس دائما   ::  ) يرتدي نظارات و تخطى الأربعين بقليل 

و إن شاء الله ساعمل جاهدا لترى حقيقة الصورة الذهنية التي قاربت الصورة الحقيقة جدا

و معك لا أحتاج للكثير من عبارات التقدير و الشكر فهي تصل لقلبك و عقلك مباشرة دون وسائط

و أحسن و أنعم به من ختام لهذا اللقاء الجميل

----------

